# electron beam welding



## aboalzooz2002 (5 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتة
اني في اشد الحوجة عن اي معلومة حول electron beam welding
لاننة لدي رسالة بحث ماجستير حول هذا الموضوع
فأرجو شاكرا كل من لدية الخبرة في هذا المجال ان لا يبخل علينا
وفنا الله واياكم في خدمة العروبة والاسلام


----------



## khaledtop (6 فبراير 2009)

دة ملف بور بوينت فية كل حاجة عن *electron beam welding وشرح مفصل ليها وان شاء الله هيساعدك جدا
دة لينك التحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/551762204ff30325/
*


----------



## enmfg (7 فبراير 2009)

http://www.eng4ever.org/Welding_Technology.html


----------



## 3anter (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (8 فبراير 2009)

اخي خالد
نزلت الرابط بس مافيهو اي حاجة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (8 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر 
وربنا اوفقك 
ياenmfg


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا يا أخى مهندس وأعمل فى مجال اللحام بالحزمة الألكترونية ولكن للأسف ليس عندى مواد إلكترونية ولكن عندى على ورق وأن شاء الله أفيدك


----------



## mhelmy55555 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u friend,, but file not found


----------

